

Negotiating our acquisition of Jarvis for $15k - qerwqrwqrw
http://needwant.com/p/negotiating-our-acquisition-of-jarvis/

======
nodesocket
Wait, it was making 6K a month and they sold it for 30K? That is crazy low.

~~~
detaro
6k revenue (+maybe some percentage here and there), and paying for two
employees.

------
UnknownEnigma2
How to take advantage of people. Like Peter Thiel says. How to take advantage
of dumb engineers who only know how to work hard.

------
DrScump
if the source code is relevant and useful, that could be worth the price in
itself... like Google/Facebook buying companies just to get the employees.

